# Giro Fantasy Cycling team/signup



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm setting up a fantasy league at Velogames for the Giro.

League Name: RBR Climbers

League Code: 613021465012

https://www.velogames.com/giro-ditalia/2017/index.php


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

https://www.velogames.com/giro-ditalia/2017/leaguescores.php?league=613021465012


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

KoroninK said:


> I'm setting up a fantasy league at Velogames for the Giro.
> 
> League Name: RBR Climbers
> 
> ...


Thanks Krononk!! I'm in! Wingandaprayer is just that.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL, I like that team name. It works. I think that is all of us.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Signing up now. Let's get ready to ruuuuummmmmble!


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

In as cannon fodder for the field.


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm in. I'm sure I will be the sweeper truck though. Thanks KoroninK


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

You're welcome everyone. We'll have fun even if we all aren't very good at it.


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

In!....


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Team Lanterne Rouge is in and gonna make the Giro great again. We're gonna be yuuuuge!!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for the set-up KoroninK!

Forza Celeste is in!

Mission One: Turn the Old Man into a panini as my team drives his into the ground, and...
Mission Two: In it to Win it!


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I did pretty well last year. You guys gotta reach high. Sweeper truck? I am going to really think strategically over a box of donuts later this evening....gonna plan out my team and demolish the field. Goryl Mash!


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

9W9W said:


> I did pretty well last year. You guys gotta reach high. Sweeper truck? I am going to really think strategically over a box of donuts later this evening....gonna plan out my team and demolish the field. Goryl Mash!


I should have gone with the donuts but went with beer instead. The sugar rush would probably have been better for picking a team than the hops. Oh well, live and learn...then repeat.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe next time beer and donuts to pick our teams with. Certainly can't hurt.


----------



## stogies4life (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm in! Square Wheels


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Damn.... Thubaut Pinot or Geraint Thomas..... Thubaut Pinot or Geraint Thomas.....Thubaut Pinot or Geraint Thomas.....Thubaut Pinot or Geraint Thomas


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Guess you'll have to make a decision at some point. I'm of no help in that one since I don't have either one on my team. My biggest concern is if I'm right in picking Steven K or not. Rest of the team I'm overall confident in why I picked each one.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Well, I decided after this Classics season that I am going back to primarily pulling for Quickstep Floors from this point forward. So, I bet you can guess who my sleeper pick is.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL, I can't say I blame you at all for that one. I love Quick Step as team because they are a classics team. I actually have two Quick Step riders on my Giro team.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Adam Yates seems like he follows his Instagram (amateurish type pics and isn't that popular) so I posted my team roster on Instagram and asked him how good he's feeling cause it's either him or another dude in the climbers spot. Then I tagged another rider saying that while he has a nice instagram page there are many pics of him off the bike, which means he has a life off the bike and that's making me nervous. Finally, I tagged my sleeper hit and told him "no pressure". :thumbsup: gotta keep your house in order.... nothing like getting it on good work right out of the pros mouth.

Gotta admit all this peaceful family vibe talk from TJvG is like the [BEEEP] sirens' call... so enticing. Wanna bet on the family man, but the previously proposed Rohan scenario is likely to happen.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

9W9W said:


> Adam Yates seems like he follows his Instagram (amateurish type pics and isn't that popular) so I posted my team roster on Instagram and asked him how good he's feeling cause it's either him or another dude in the climbers spot. Then I tagged another rider saying that while he has a nice instagram page there are many pics of him off the bike, which means he has a life off the bike and that's making me nervous. Finally, I tagged my sleeper hit and told him "no pressure". :thumbsup: gotta keep your house in order.... nothing like getting it on good work right out of the pros mouth.
> 
> Gotta admit all this peaceful family vibe talk from TJvG is like the [BEEEP] sirens' call... so enticing. Wanna bet on the family man, but the previously proposed Rohan scenario is likely to happen.


OMG! This is awesome! How do you compete with that? Haha! Send your guys PEDs maybe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Well that's one way to do it. LOL, Although maybe next time I'm thinking of putting Laboto on my team I should Tweet him and ask him how's feeling.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like we'll have a fun sub-league.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

KoroninK said:


> Looks like we'll have a fun sub-league.


Again, thanks for doing this (err...again)! This is so much fun every year.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Teams are set!

I was surprised by the number of Quintana picks. I hope the little guy comes through for you guys. Happy to see love for select Cannondale riders, but wary as they are going in without a leader or plan. Here's hoping Formolo uncorks on everyone!

I was lucky to spectate the Giro at Col d'Agnello last year, chatting with Astana's soigneur, sipping a beer packing Vinny's feed bag....now I'm changing diapers at home. What a difference a year brings. Hah!


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

I must remember that it is a long race.. yep that's it..


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

9W9W, I agree, I'm also surprised at how many Quintana picks there are along with how many picked Grieple over Ewan. We will find out who was right and who was wrong in the end.
Hope some of the Cannondale picks work out.
Also interesting to see which domestique Movistar riders were picked by different people.
Also some love for Tejay.

Old Man, well it is a long race.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Team Wingandaprayer is off its usual start, being sporting and giving everyone a good head start.


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

PBL450 said:


> Team Wingandaprayer is off its usual start, being sporting and giving everyone a good head start.


PBL, you and me both. Remember, everyone loves a good come back story


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Looks like my Wouter Weylandt Memorial jersey has lucky powers


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

not doing any better than the ONCE guy on my team's jersey would have. Sigh.

It's like a sea of zeros out there on the team roster. Greipel, Nibbles coughed up a hairball for 34pts....other than that it's pretty barren.

All you Rohan guys, he out! Wingandaprayer you gonna need that prayer.

Krujswik going the wrong way on today's stage doesn't bode well for my GC guy.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

9W9W said:


> not doing any better than the ONCE guy on my team's jersey would have. Sigh.
> 
> It's like a sea of zeros out there on the team roster. Greipel, Nibbles coughed up a hairball for 34pts....other than that it's pretty barren.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the loss of Dennis is not going to help thing in the TT department. Not sure I can overcome that one this Giro. I wish I had Dumoulin now. Still lots of racing left though.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Right now I'm even happier I picked Jungels. Did it as a combination GC/TT in hopes he could pull off another really good first week and maybe part of a second week like he did last year. So far I'm feeling fairly good about my team. Of course I do have a couple guys with less than 10 pts each, but put two of them on the teams in hopes of the assist points. I'm feeling good about Steven K and Zakarin right now as well.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Gaviria is the dark horse of this tour for sure. Came through again on another sprint.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm in mid-pack lulling everyone into a false sense of security - Muh-ha-haaaaaa!

Is Old Man in this? Hmmmmmm, let me see......:blush2:


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Don't mind me. Just testing out this pink jersey... not my color. I'll be back to getting bottles for someone shortly.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL, I'm sitting mid pack. I think that seems to be a good place to be. I like the KOM jersey color better anyway.


----------



## stogies4life (Apr 25, 2012)

I've been lucky so far, as I am somewhat a noob to racing. I just tried to pick names I knew for the most part. I'm sure my slide off the back will start soon :yikes:


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

stogies4life said:


> I've been lucky so far, as I am somewhat a noob to racing. I just tried to pick names I knew for the most part. I'm sure my slide off the back will start soon :yikes:


Well that's not the worst way to learn.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Damn! 5th overall is an illusion. 2 times on the podium, with a win and a 3rd... fleeting. Rohan is gone. Ouch. Nibali has lost 2 key domestiques... monster blow? No, it's death by a thousand paper cuts.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

MM is still killing it.

While these sprint stages are killing me and Forza Celeste.
The high mountains cannot come soon enough!


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey LV, forget to shave? Those Yeti legs of yours are slowing you down...


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Turned out to be a stellar finish. One as close as the real race even. Chapeau to the winner.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Congrats to our Podium!! Matt, MMs and Rich!!! Great pics! Wingandaprayer had a great first week, two stage wins and a podium appearance. Then the wheels came off and the free fall started, lol! Great race! 4 riders within a minute in the final stage!! Amazing! 

Nice little recap: 

Robert Millar's Giro d'Italia analysis | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats to our podium. I'm happy with my mid pack results plus a handful of podiums.  We'll be back for more of these fun competitions.


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

Yep, congrats to the podium folks. This was the closest I've ever gotten to being on a step. Thanks again Koronin and hope to see you all again in July.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Congrats to the podium.

I will grudgingly settle for the mid-pack during this outing.

Consolation prize: My yeti legs left the Old Man in the dust! His nurse belting him back into his wheelchair for the remainder Looking forward to crushing him at Le Tour as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Well played folks. Great job by the top 3. Second in Classics, second in Cali, top ten in Giro = did not meet expectations rating.


----------



## stogies4life (Apr 25, 2012)

Congrats to who finished top 3. I had a lot of fun with this and it taught me to be a little more aware of the riders who aren't GC contenders but good riders of their own ability.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

Rashadabd said:


> Well played folks. Great job by the top 3. Second in Classics, second in Cali, top ten in Giro = did not meet expectations rating.


Good thing you don't work for Tinkov.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I had a strong final push in the last week with Quintana and Tom D battling it out.... I'll take a Top 3 considering I lost Rohan Dennis early on.


----------

